
Silicon Valley Is Lying to You About Economic Inequality - bootload
http://mic.com/articles/131861/silicon-valley-is-lying-to-you-about-economic-inequality
======
bootload
_" using the power of monopoly to squeeze others out of a market, and hurting
the ability of workers to secure their own rights."_

This kind of assertion will not go away. There is some truth to this. What I'd
be interested to know is, does the same argument hold with the industrial
revolution?

Did the advent of railways squeeze ship, barge, horse and cart transport
companies. Did you it hurt workers organising their rights in the existing and
new industries? I ask this because the comparison between the mechanical and
silicon revolutions may yield some insight into what is happening now.

 _" tech companies don't have to break down unions. With an app, you can start
a business entirely outside of existing legal frameworks and compete using
your own set of rules."_

Now it's bad to create new technology and applying it to new business? Since
when has this been a bad thing? The legal profession has always trailed
business. This is called _" progress"_.

~~~
supercanuck
Classifying a worker as a "contractor" instead of an employee is not a
technological innovation.

~~~
bootload
_" worker as a "contractor" instead of an employee"_

Gotta agree this is scumbag move on companies behalf. This post/article give
some examples:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10855666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10855666)

------
dikdik
"Any industry that still has unions has potential energy that could be
released by startups."

That is viscerally disgusting.

